# tarantula-shop?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

my sis and i are interested in buying slings from the tarantula shop, but it doesnt say on the site how much postage is, or where they are situated.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

When you choose your spider and go to the pay screen it gives you postage options there....

I got my Megaphobema robustum from there, unfortunatly it died on its 1st moult, got new one tho!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have bought quite a few spids from there they tend to charge (well they used to) about £8 for winter delivery


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I had to wait an extra week as well, as they said it was to cold to post the week I ordered.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

so do you recommend them overall? they always arrive safely and healthly? Do they usually update their site reguarly?

They said there may be delays through jan and feb due to cold weather but they are taking orders again from monday.

They do goliath slings there for 15quid, but they are out of stock.


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

Hi,

You will have NO problems dealing with Lee at Spider shop and you'll find that he is a recommeded dealer on all the main tarantula forums.

But please bear in mind that he WONT risk sending livestock when temperatures are too low. Which is common sense but some customers get concerned or aggrieved when their delivery is delayed. This is for the Spiders sake.

Good Luck with whatever you buy.

Regards

Izan


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Dan is a top bloke and I have never had a problem buying from him in the past.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks. well, neither shop have any goliath slings for sale anyway, except tarantula shop has a salmon pink sling that my sis might order.
really want a goliath 
found ths other adult for 60quid with viv. but its too far for the owner to deliver and i cant pick up, plus i havnt got thew money at mo.
she could be posted but not with the viv.
The further away a T has to come in the post the longer it'll take wont it even though its SD.


----------



## defective (Jan 11, 2008)

SD only takes a day regardless of where u are in the uk. You can pay an extra 2 quid and get it befor 9 am aswell


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Why the big rush, wait for people to get some Blondi or Apophysis slings in, plus the BTS is just round the corner, there were Blondi slings for like £3 - £4 there last time round, Apophysis juvs for £15.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

I've spent a couple of hundred quid with Lee at Spidershop- top bloke.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

BTS? Isnt that a forum? British tarantula society?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

if you mean the meeting type thing, thats in the west midlands in may this year. too far.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> if you mean the meeting type thing, thats in the west midlands in may this year. too far.


Its closer to you than me and I will be there 

Train to Wolverhampton then its easy as hell to get to the school 

I would be happy to use either TheSpiderShop or Tarantula-Shop.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I wouldnt have the time im afraid as I am often busy here with putting my partner on dialysis etc.
I wanted to ask though, are pinktoe goliaths actually pink toes? Are they aboreal or colourful?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> I wouldnt have the time im afraid as I am often busy here with putting my partner on dialysis etc.
> I wanted to ask though, are pinktoe goliaths actually pink toes? Are they aboreal or colourful?


No, they are just a different sub species like B.Smithii/B.Rhunai/B.Emilia.

Goalith Birdeater - Theraphosa blondi.

Pink Toe Golaith - Theraphoas Apophysis.

Get in touch closer to the time, if I see any there I will pick how many you want up and post em to you.


----------

